# Kayaköy Ghost Town



## neill (Jan 21, 2011)

*Kayaköy* Ghost Town is an abandoned village near Ölüdeniz in south Turkey. It was home to some 2300+ Christians who_ 'resettled' _to mainland Greece after the formation of the modern Turkish State in 1923. Kayaköy has some 450 ruined houses, two churches, school and various other buildings.

We first visited this site about 18 years ago, and alot has changed since then, however Kayaköy is now preserved as a museum village, and has recently become a UNESCO Friendship & Peace village. These pictures were taken on October 2010.

Kayaköy was the inspiration for Louis De Bernières' (of Captain Corelli's Mandolin fame) book 'Birds Without Wings'

The embarrassing thing about this report it that most of the photos were taken by my wife!













































My little Urbexer...Second time he has shown his face on DP! (the older one was too shy!)
































*And why I go to this place....

*




Up, Up and away from 8500 feet high!




*Enjoy!

N.*​


----------



## devonian42 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Neill. What a fascinating place!

Wouldn't have liked to have a family there and pushed a pram up and down those hills


----------



## MonkeyBoy79 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Many Thanks*

Mindblowing desolation. A real inspiration.


----------



## King Al (Jan 21, 2011)

Truly fascinating Neill, great find and pics


----------



## muppet (Jan 21, 2011)

what a great place thanks for posting


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like you realy had a great trip 
Realy interesting looking place .
Thank you and hey ,no reason to be embarrassed every reason tobe proud.
Top man ,thanks for shareing 

SK


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, fabulous place. Especially love the church with it's faded grandeur. Thanks to both you and Mrs Neill for such lovely pics. Cheers.


----------



## 0xygen (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow! Now this is my kind of place! Thanks for sharing

-0xy


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome place, love it!


----------



## night crawler (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey great stuff that and the paraglideing


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW! thanks loads


----------



## TK421 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thats an amazing place, and your photos are great, thanks for your report


----------



## free eagle (Jan 24, 2011)

nice pictures i have also got some pictures of kayakoy from my visit a couple of years ago when holidaying in olu deniz it is a spectacular place, when i find my pictures i will post them up.


----------



## homosapien1918 (Jan 24, 2011)

nice shots, will be there in June, will do a report on my return.


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 25, 2011)

I so desperately wanted to go here when we were in Turkey several years ago, but no-one would go with me!!!
It looks absolutely wonderful!


----------



## swanseamale47 (Jan 28, 2011)

What an amazing place, strange nobody else moved in and made use of it.


----------



## Andrew. (Feb 3, 2011)

wow, i regualy go to kalkan down the road, i had no idea that it was there, im guna make a trip out of that when i next go there awsome pictures!


----------



## smiffy (Feb 4, 2011)

swanseamale47 said:


> What an amazing place, strange nobody else moved in and made use of it.



exactly what I thought.......no way would an empty village remain dis-used to the UK....


----------



## homosapien1918 (Feb 16, 2011)

swanseamale47 said:


> What an amazing place, strange nobody else moved in and made use of it.



It was rumoured at the time that the wells had been poisoned, thats why no one re occupied the village.


----------



## kathyms (Feb 16, 2011)

*wow*

wow i dont know what to say, its a fantastic report and tell the wife the pics are fantastic. to think these people all just left there homes that they were likely to have been born in , a whole village full. it just dosnt sound real, but i can see it is.
thank you.


----------



## neill (Feb 17, 2011)

homosapien1918 said:


> It was rumoured at the time that the wells had been poisoned, thats why no one re occupied the village.



As far as I know the wells were not poisoned, it was left as the place was Christian town, in a new Islamic country. Some people for some years did stay and looked after the place. It was too politically sensitive for other people just to move in and take over. It still is a politically sensitive place which is why UNESCO has given it protection status.


----------

